# LOST: 3 Moderators....



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2005)

A few of our staff have been offline for a while.  Anyone train with or communicate regularly with Kreth (Jeff Velten), Sean Wold (Touch of Death) or Rob Green (NYCRonin)?   We haven't heard from them in a while and their absence is as far as we know unexpected, so we're getting a little concerned.

 Anyone with info, please let us know, and let the guys know we're missing them.

 Thank you.
 - Bob


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello all,
 Sorry for appearing to have vanished - my fault...I was not logged in while checking the forum.
I thank all that sent me worried messages - messages I did not get until I logged in...but I have been here daily, checking out the forum.
Snifff*
I can feel da luv.

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2005)

We're here for ya, buddy!


----------



## Bester (Jun 27, 2005)

Time to fund having RFD devices implanted?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 27, 2005)

NYCRonin said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Sorry for appearing to have vanished - my fault...I was not logged in while checking the forum.
> I thank all that sent me worried messages - messages I did not get until I logged in...but I have been here daily, checking out the forum.
> Snifff*
> ...



Just afraid Life happened and you were not able to be around. 

Glad to hear it is all well and you are doing fine.


----------

